# Differnatial Gear upgrading.



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

With winter rolling around Im getting parts together for the rear end rebuild. Right now its all stock 2004 ls1 with the regular auto set up. The new diff Im getting is off an 05-06 6sp with the 3.46 gear ratio. I know the drive shaft imput will have to be swapped but will anything else need to be done to accommodate for the new gearing?


----------



## Aussie_Cruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

Just a speedo calibration after it's fitted and your done.


----------

